# Yazoo hydro transmission gear parts HELP



## Yazooman70 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a Yazoo older model with the Hydro drive transmission. Apparently the teeth have chewed off of the gear that comes off the pump and drive the transmission. Unfortunately that part has been discontinued by Huskvarna. So basically one dealer told me to buy a chain so that I could use it as a boat anchor. I didn't find it as funny as he did because I really like the mower. Can anyone help? Does anyone know anyone who may have any parts for these hydros? Or possibly an old Hydro that I could buy some parts. The Yazoo number is. 0702-148 gear
Any help Greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the gear, and maybe some dimensions ? Sometimes gears from other types of units can be substituted.


----------



## Yazooman70 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will take the gear out and measure it tonight but here's a picture.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Count the number of teeth,the number of splines,and measure the diameter and height,and let me know... I may be able to match one up,for it.
By the way,is it brass,or steel ?


----------

